# West Midlands Reptile Expo, August 9th!!!



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

Finally I can announce that the first West Midland Reptile Expo (name pending) has been set for August 9th, 2009 at the Kidderminster Glades arena in Kidderminster, Worcestershire. 

Wyre Forest Glades
Bromsgrove Street,
Kidderminster,
Worcestershire,
DY10 1PP

Google Maps

There is space for 130 tables all with electrical points, if required. The space we have is a large hall with a massive capacity, so we want this to be as busy as possible. Parking is situated directly outside the arena and disabled access is also available.

If you’re interested in booking a table or have any questions please contact either me (Zak) or chalotte1983 on here or email [email protected] 

Further details to follow. Website coming soon.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

What would entry be?? would i need to be a member of any of the reptile societis?? and most importantly is it near any train stations??


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

All excellent questions. 

Entry has not been finalised but will be no greater than £4.

You do not need to be part of any society, it is open to everyone. No different opening times, no discounts. One price, everyone allowed.

Nearest train station is Kidderminster which has trains run as far as London so is a well serviced line. Directions from train station will be provided in near future.


----------



## ReptileKid (Jul 7, 2008)

Definatly be there!
May contact you if i know someone who 
would like a table.


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

ReptileKid said:


> Definatly be there!
> May contact you if i know someone who
> would like a table.


Please do. We're not part of any society so our biggest effort right now is making sure we fill each and everyone one of the 130 tables we can have.


----------



## paddy (Oct 3, 2008)

well done Zak :2thumb:

i will definately be there make sure its well advertised: victory:


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

paddy said:


> well done Zak :2thumb:
> 
> i will definately be there make sure its well advertised: victory:


Oh we will. Got little team working on it. I cant design for toffee so got someone else to create flyers, posters, website etc. Its slowly gaining speed. By August i reckon everyones going to be sick of hearing about it.


----------



## ReptileKid (Jul 7, 2008)

Zak said:


> Oh we will. Got little team working on it. I cant design for toffee so got someone else to create flyers, posters, website etc. Its slowly gaining speed. By August i reckon everyones going to be sick of hearing about it.


Well get a website up, and maybe put some flyers people can print off,
i will do my best advertising it! May have bred Chams + Boa's by then!
and might buy a table with a breeder i know.
Is there any rules etc, No snakes over...ft etc, 
could you PM me any conditions etc 
Thanks.


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

and i go on holiday on the 7th


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

chris_wade said:


> and i go on holiday on the 7th


You lose!

Fingers crossed mate this wont be the last 

Putting flyers on site is excellent idea reptilekid, thanks.


----------



## Alex27 (Jul 26, 2008)

ill be there definately : victory: not long after my birthday so hopefully theyll be some nice royals for sale have you advertised on other forums yet id get on cb asap


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

pastelpythons27 said:


> ill be there definately : victory: not long after my birthday so hopefully theyll be some nice royals for sale have you advertised on other forums yet id get on cb asap


I will be posting on everything and anything in next few weeks. Only put this on here tonight and this is my starting point.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

I may also be interested in a table, could you pm the details, and any requirments and restrictions you have. 

Jay


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

Im gona book the day off work


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

punky_jen said:


> Im gona book the day off work


Good good, thats why we're advertising now. Give people chance to sort out travel, days off, holidays etc.


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

stick the thread in the shows section too, get more ppl coming hopefully then, iv not been to a show yet


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

punky_jen said:


> stick the thread in the shows section too, get more ppl coming hopefully then, iv not been to a show yet


Its in there but has 4 replies. Seems people dont go into that subforum.

See you there. We should have a RFUK meet up there.


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

Zak said:


> Its in there but has 4 replies. Seems people dont go into that subforum.
> 
> See you there. We should have a RFUK meet up there.


I agree  

Prob gona be coming on my own


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

Then we shall definitely meet up. Might get a t-shirt with RFUK ZAK on back haha


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

Only reason i didnt go robaston is coz i had no one to go with lol


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

pm'd you re:tables!

: victory:


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

:up::up::up:


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

look forward to this:2thumb:


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

linda.t said:


> look forward to this:2thumb:


it will hopefully be a day to remember.


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

.Just quick update, the show is still definitely going ahead. Website should be up soon and have got around 30 tables booked. Not bad for just over a week.


----------



## LEOPARD GECKO CRAZY (Aug 7, 2008)

*hi*

i would come down on the train but i dont think under 16s can buy reps 


* starts to cry *


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

Bring an adult, mom/dad/nan/uncle/family friend!


----------



## Jaymond (May 7, 2008)

Oh My God!!

I am sooooo gonna be there!!

So excited! can't wait!!


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

bump.......


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

Guys websites up 
West Midland Reptile Society


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

Website has been updated with new breeders attending including Where Dragons Dwell!!!


----------



## Anna89 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi!

Sounds Great! Any one going to be selling equipment?

Anna.


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

Anna89 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Sounds Great! Any one going to be selling equipment?
> 
> Anna.


Got Monkfield there selling all their wares and hopefully few other suppliers as well, should have some good deals on so can get set ups/housing for the new reps you buy.

NOTE TO BREEDERS - CUT OFF DATE FOR TABLES BOOKINGS IS 31ST MAY


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

Log in | Facebook

Now with added facebook event


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

Have invited aload more ppl on the face book page


----------



## timberwolf (Oct 26, 2007)

Still got any tables left?


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

timberwolf said:


> Still got any tables left?


Yes. Interested?


----------



## slinky60 (Mar 4, 2009)

*price*

will the price vary from breeds e.g. crested geko or lepard geko or will the be the same price for the same species


----------



## Scaife (Nov 19, 2008)

Good to see another one I was gutted I missed rodbaston. Any Hognose breeders confirmed?


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

slinky60 said:


> will the price vary from breeds e.g. crested geko or lepard geko or will the be the same price for the same species





Scaife said:


> Good to see another one I was gutted I missed rodbaston. Any Hognose breeders confirmed?



take a look, here there is a list of breeders so far and links to there web sites. :2thumb:
West Midland Reptile Society


----------



## slinky60 (Mar 4, 2009)

Is there any rainbow boa breeders on here if so please contact me with information plz or corn snakes either one please


----------



## timberwolf (Oct 26, 2007)

Zak said:


> Yes. Interested?


 
quite possibly, would you pm me with prices and regs please? 

Thanks,

Jackie


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

As always breeders list attending updated - West Midland Reptile Society

If your a breeder ensure your names on that list, email me ([email protected]) or message me on here!


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

Get closer folks.


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

9 more breeders now signed up.


----------

